
Ask HN: Can someone please recommend interesting startup/tech documentaries? - hassaanm
Can someone please recommend interesting startup/tech documentaries? Thanks!
======
catshirt
<http://www.weliveinpublicthemovie.com/>

it's a documentary about josh harris- mostly his startups after jupiter.
pseudo.com, and a bunch of people living underground.

the beginning covers a bit of the early nyc scene in general as well. pretty
cool movie if you take it for what it's worth. jason calacanis and fred wilson
both make appearances.

~~~
hassaanm
This is a good one. I've seen it before; very entertaining.

------
jaydz
Code Rush is a doc filmed about 11 years ago. It followed the engineers of the
Netscape browser. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u404SLJj7ig>

~~~
pstack
I was an engineer at Netscape through the period this documentary covers and
it's one of my favorite (though bittersweet) documentaries. I wasn't involved
in the development side, so my involvement with most of those featured was
quite limited, but . . . what a great piece. I'd also couple it with (what I'm
sure has been mentioned elsewhere, but I've not read that far, yet) Revolution
OS ( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjaC8Pq9-V0> ).

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
If you haven't seen Startup dot com (the movie, not website), that's a good
place to start.

~~~
blackboxxx
Seconded. One of my all-time favorite documentaries.

------
hassaanm
For what it's worth, I'll mention this.

I've seen a few episodes of Startup Junkies (<http://www.hulu.com/start-up-
junkies>). It's not the greatest but fairly entertaining.

Also, Indie Game: The Movie seems pretty interesting. I'm not sure when it'll
be out though. <http://www.indiegamethemovie.com/>

------
subpixel
Triumph of the Nerds is interesting, though your significant other is not
likely to think so (unless they're a hacker as well)

<http://bit.ly/mmVlhF>

~~~
athst
Triumph of the Nerds is amazing. Some of Steve Jobs' best quotes come from
there. It's interesting to see in historical context as well - Microsoft was
still on top, and Apple was going through hard times.

------
Contractor69
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com>

Chronicles the build up and ultimate failure of govworks.com in 2000-2001

------
threepointone
Not a documentary, but <http://folklore.org> is an incredible resource of true
stories in Apple when they were starting out.

Also not a documentary (and exaggerated in parts), but I've always had a soft
spot for Pirates of Silicon Valley. It's a good watch.

------
mynameishere
This has been criticized as inaccurate but it's the #2 best made-for-tv movie
(after "the day after")

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflXMZL2stU>

~~~
thornkin
Pirates of Silicon Valley is a great movie. Noah Wyle makes a great Steve
Jobs.

------
stevenj
Haven't seen it yet, but I've heard good things about _Something Ventured_ :

<http://somethingventuredthemovie.com/>

------
covercash
This looks like it's going to be a good one: <http://thestartupkids.com/>

~~~
hassaanm
I'm waiting for this one. Looks interesting!

------
staunch
E-Dreams <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/>

------
nvictor
I heard Joel's movie was interesting...

~~~
hassaanm
What is the movie that you're referring to?

~~~
smtf
Available on youtube:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRL7YsXjSg>

